# Glare solution for Dell S2240L



## sahil1033 (Mar 8, 2014)

I've Dell S2240L and I love the monitor but the thing is it is too glossy and that's irritating. Is there any way to eradicate this problem? Any anti-glare coating?
There are many TDF users owning Dell S2440L, kindly help.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 8, 2014)

Anti glare screen protector, search ebay for them


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 4, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Anti glare screen protector, search ebay for them



can you post a few links I need this too.........


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 4, 2015)

Cold Lamination Laminator Laminating Film Roll Sheet Screen Guard Mobile Phone | eBay


This says its anti glare but idk about it's quality..
You will need an exacto knife and some skills to apply it on a monitor properly


----------

